# Upgrading from 11.4-RELEASE to 13.0-RELEASE



## sprock (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello,

I have built world and kernel on a server and have NFS exported /usr/src & /usr/obj to a client machine.  On the client machine in /usr/src I run

sudo make installkernel

That ends rather quickly with this error:

/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin/make: Undefined symbol "readdir@FBSD_1.5"

Is this because I'm jumping from 11.4 to 13.0 without going through 12.2?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 25, 2021)

This is most likely because your *build* machine was already on a newer release than 11.4. There are some "support" tools for building and installing, and they are built for the current OS. If the OS of the build machine is newer than the one you want to install on, it will fail.

You could just resort to (binary) freebsd-update(8).

If you want/need to upgrade from source, create an 11.4 jail on the builder machine and build inside this.


----------



## sprock (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes, the build machine is already running 13.0.

Thanks!


----------

